# Redlands WMA Hogs?



## Muddy Water (Sep 11, 2015)

I go out there a lot and have seen a bunch of sign around the macedonia church tract but I have never seen one. Does anyone have advice for getting up on a group of them out there? I've been searching that whole river bottom for 2 years now and have seen acres of rooted up land but haven't even gotten close enough to hear a squeal


----------



## jimineez (Jan 13, 2016)

Sorry I can't help you, but I have the same question and thought I'd bump your post to see if anyone can add some input?  I'm hoping to go out to Redlands this winter and look for hogs...


----------



## j_seph (Jan 13, 2016)

walk, walk some more
The one I got last year on WMA up here, we walked a 7 mile loop before we finally walked up on them


----------



## Milkman (Jan 13, 2016)

Since you are on a WMA the baiting option is out.  So find a spot they have been rooting up and feeding on and plan to be sitting downwind of that spot LATE in the afternoon.  They cant see good but can smell you better than a bloodhound.


----------



## hops2899 (Feb 21, 2016)

Covered alot of ground this weekend at Trimble Bridge, lower dove field at check station and Scull Shoals. Still very sloppy with mud but I saw a good deal of fresh sign between Scull Shoals and the boat ramp before running out of time. Came across two sets of prints  (I have seen many pigs here in the past) at Trimble Bridge  but they went off into mud that I was not prepared for. Good luck with these elusive creatures.


----------



## Jason C (Feb 22, 2016)

I to was over in that area this weekend, I saw little sign, a few tracks. I went to lower field as well and did not see any sign there. I would love to get on some hogs but my luck has not been that great at spot and stalk.


----------



## DeckedOut (Mar 8, 2016)

Going out to scout this weekend. Planning on working the area around Penfield down to Town Creek Camp. Anyone been around there? I'm new to the WMA hunting but owners sold our lease. I'd appreciate any tips.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 8, 2016)

Squirrelpricabra said:


> Notice the buckbomb behind the sow in the pic....if you spray a lil doe pee on your boots they think you're a deer wink wink. Don't use doe estrus I've had a buck try to get frisky with me before.



This^^^^^^ Its better than scent free


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Mar 9, 2016)

I use buck bomb on deer with quite a bit of success..never thought about using as a cover scent for hogs!


----------



## j_seph (Mar 10, 2016)

Love to see that invite, but boy oh boy, I can see already as tall and skinny as you are this lil rolliepolly here would be running to keep up lol. Keep up the hog swatting


----------

